# Easton Deep Six Injexion FMJ fletching



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

Hello. Is it possible to fletch Deep six injexion fmj:s with Bohning blazer helix jig? 
http://www.bohning.com/blazerr-helix-fletching-jig
2" blazers.
I Know that Bohning does not recommend, but im still wondering..


----------



## AMonty89 (Dec 30, 2013)

I recommend a better jig..this one does adjust up enough for the front of the blazer but the nock point doesn't move so it might not sit tight on the shaft. Mine works on fmj and maxima 350 but I'm upgrading to a more consistent jig this year.


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

D6 Injexion FMJ:s arriwed and I noticed that it will be impossible to fletch these with blazer helix jig. I´ve ended to Bohning Pro class right wing jig, not best choice though but I think with proper adjustment it will do the job.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I fletch my Fmj INJEXIONS with a blazer helix with absolutely no problem what so ever!!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Not sure why you wouldn't be able to use it?? No problems with them coming off either. Rock solid. Easily the easiest jig I have used yet!!!!


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

I fletch my thicker arrows with helix jig and youre right that is very good jig to use! But it seems that the end of the vane doesnt get good contact to the shaft.
Do you add pressure to the clamp when you fletch your arrow?



DanF said:


> Not sure why you wouldn't be able to use it?? No problems with them coming off either. Rock solid. Easily the easiest jig I have used yet!!!!


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

Looks good to me.


DanF said:


>


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Only when I first set it on and make sure all is in line. Never even thought about it until I saw your post.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

AnttiArkku said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanks, never had a problem.


----------



## AnttiArkku (May 14, 2014)

Maybe I´ll give it a try


----------

